# Repair Laser



## saltwater_therapy (Apr 6, 2018)

Does anyone here repair or know a place that can repair a laser genetics nd3 laser designator?

When I click the tail switch it comes on and dims out pretty quick to a half moon shape.

When it worked it was a pretty cool laser.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 6, 2018)

.... Moved to Lasers subforum ....


----------



## kingofwylietx (Apr 6, 2018)

It came with a 1-year warranty. Even if outside that timeframe, I would contact them at: https://www.lasergenetics.com/contact_us.aspx

Most reputable companies offer a repair service for the products they manufacture.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Apr 6, 2018)

It is way past the 1 year mark, and Laser Genetics is owned by BSA they have the worst customer service. 

These things were expensive when they first came out, but they had so many problems, and the company wouldn't fix them. They are still in business but have lost popularity due to the advances in flashlight technology. 
I still would like to try and have this one repaired.


----------



## lightfooted (Apr 6, 2018)

saltwater_therapy said:


> Does anyone here repair or know a place that can repair a laser genetics nd3 laser designator?
> 
> When I click the tail switch it comes on and dims out pretty quick to a half moon shape.
> 
> When it worked it was a pretty cool laser.



Seems as though it may just need a new battery. Of course it is probably soldered into the device but as I don't own one myself I don't know how it is contained.


----------

